# Ooops, Ranger got stuck.



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooops, but I wish he had barked for help!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh oh..........poor baby!!! I would imagine he was doing quite the jig having not gone to the bathroom for 12 hours......glad to hear he's okay though!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe he didnt bark to let you know he was stuck. Mine would have been barking their head off. And he is a great boy for not pottying on the floor. Give him a big burger for being a good boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think someone deserves a big steak dinner tonight.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never had one of my dogs get "stuck" but I'll never forget once when my brother was over with his dog Bob. Bob was one of the best looking English Setters I've ever seen - he was the son of Hank from the show "Hunting With Hank".

Doug was sitting on the deck stairs when all of a sudden I heard him screaming...when I came out to see what the heck was going on there was Bob with his head stuck between the stairs.

I grabbed a crow-bar and was able to pry the stairs apart far enough to free his head - poor little guy.

I've often wonder what would have happened if no one had been there?

I'm glad to hear Ranger is okay...and I agree a steak dinner is definitely in order. 

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It was definitely weird that he didn't bark...he's not much of a barker but you'd think after being STUCK for an hour, the thought of barking to attract attention would cross a dog's mind. He didn't even bark when he saw me looking the wrong way out the door. He just made a weird wuffling noise! 

Good thing he has a bladder of steel! Poor guy! He was walking all spraddled leg to get to his favourite pee tree. 

I've got a nice frozen marrow bone for him to chew on tonight while we have a bonfire outside! He smelled it earlier today and is VERY excited!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well a dog couldn't ask for much more than that...a nice bon fire with a marrow bone to chew on...you'd better be careful with all those goodies or you might just find Ranger stuck again tomorrow. 

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha, true! I might have to widen the doorways for him!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have our basement cut into sections, 2/3 is finished and is our family room, the other third has one door that goes there, then is split in two and is our laundry room and Art's work room. You walk into the workroom then to the laundry. 

Well the laundry room is where the dog food is kept so the dogs OFTEN follow us in. Once in a while, we will realize we are missing a dog. We will call, and look all over, then open the door to the other side of the basement and low and behold we have all our dogs! They are not really 'allowed' in the work room, don't really want to be in there either, BUT Art tends to let the empty dog food bags pile up in there... So they go look at the wonderful familiar smell. We leave the laundry room, close the door behind us and thus a trapped dog. 

None have ever barked, but I think Miss Maxine did squeak once to say "HELLO I AM IN HERE!!!!" We are watching TV not paying attention. :uhoh: :

Ann


----------

